# Introducing Myself



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

My name's Bee, I'm 18 and am from Australia. A couple of years before I was born, my parents were given a TB gelding. Soon we had 2 horses which became three with the arrival of our first foal when I was 2. Our numbers increased over the years, and became the small stud they and I own and run where we breed Crabbet-Related Purebred and Anglo Arabians. So it's no wonder that horses have always been a large part of my life . Especially since I've grown up with some of them as members of our family whom I wouldn't even contemplate parting with. I can't imagine my life without horses. While I love many animals and try to avoid having favourites, I do think horses are a bit of a favourite of mine. However I love all the animal's in my life just as much . Apart from the equine members of my family there are 4 cats, 3 dogs, and some chickens of which the number fluctuates with every hatching. 

As our stud is run by just my family, we all help out with the education of our stock for sale. Ridden education is not all I do, but it is what I do alone. As while my parents are competant riders, they've not the ability to teach aids, reinforce cues, work on certain movements etc. Though that's mainly because I'm the one that got all the riding lessons as I grew up. And of course the occasional instruction to keep me in-line. So far I've done showing (hacking), some dressage, and showjumping. Soon I'll be getting into endurance, but I'm quite happy to do whatever the horse I'm working with with excell at. I just love spending time and working as a team with horses. 

I'm rather antisocial (according to people who know me), but who needs to go out all the time when there's lots of enjoyable stuff to do right at home . lolz. 

So anyways, I'll stop rambling now since I've given a bit of info. 

Looking forward to talking with others who have the same fantastic interest in horses.

Bee


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum and if you have any questions, just feel free to ask!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Another Aussie!!

Welcome, welcome, welcome


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your welcomes  !


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to this forum ma'am and enjoy the ride. By the way, we will judge how antisocial you are.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

> I'm rather antisocial (according to people who know me), but who needs to go out all the time when there's lots of enjoyable stuff to do right at home


I'm the same I'd rather be at home with my horses than be shopping any way theres no shopping around lol welcome I'm an Aussie to .hope you like the forum.


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

hey its good to have another aussie on horse forums . im just new to this to.


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol Kentuky, I must admit, as this is my 22nd post I'm hardly 'that' unsociable . Ah, the wonders of the internet. Thanks for your welcome.

What's great about finally joining and being active in a forum, is that I can talk about horse related stuff with people . I don't really talk about horse related stuff with horse orientated people other than my folks so this forum's a good escape into doing just that . 
It's good to come across some Aussies . My mother's on a few forums (Australian ones) and I go on her account sometimes and 'lurk', not really wanting to get that involved. Just pick up any information or news that might be useful. While I like reading through horse related topics in general. I figure I can also put forth some info where I can seeing as 'knowledge is power'. LOL. 

Am looking forward to getting to know you all and your horses. 


LOL Barebackrider , Horses versus shopping. Horses definately win. I would say every time. But while it may seem a tad whacky, at times I'm really enthusiastic about food shopping. 

Thanks again for all your welcomes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Bee! Have fun posting.


----------

